# nipple scabbed over?



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of this?

I noticed something hard, felt like a scab, on her chest. On further investigation, its her upper right nipple. It appears to be hard / scabbed. Not sure what to make of this. She doesn't react at all if I touch it. She was spayed years ago, so no pregnancy / heat concerns. I'm just going to keep watching it and bring it up at the next vet visit if nothing changes. Her annual is in December.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Is she an indoor/outdoor? She could have scratched herself? Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

she is indoor only. Its possible something happened when she was wrestling with Lickorish....probably won't traumatize her with a vet visit unless it becomes painful or gets worse. Otherwise, will bring it up at her checkup in December.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it completely scabbed over and hardened or is it crusty/oozy? As long as it doesn't smell infected (skin infections in cats smell very funky/fishy), then it's probably almost healed.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Its crusty, but not oozy. No smell. Hopefully whatever it was is healing.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'd just keep an eye on it. It sounds like it's probably healed.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'd be concerned about mammary cancer and would not wait till December for a vet visit.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with doodlebug...sadly, that was the first symptom my mom had of breast cancer...get it checked by a vet.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I lost a cat to mammary cancer last year. One of the front two nipples or one of the last two nipples is typically the first place a mammary tumor shows up. The average age at which mammary tumors appear is 11-12 yrs, though they can show up earlier or later. Calico and Siamese cats have a somewhat higher incidence of mammary cancer. Cats who are spayed after their first heat are also at increased risk of developing mammary cancer later in life.

Mammary cancer can be very aggressive, so do NOT wait to get this nipple checked. Do it immediately. If there is even the SLIGHTEST doubt about the diagnosis, insist on a tissue biopsy.

Laurie


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

seems to be gone this morning. called the vet (our vet, who we were told was the better one with cats, is only there Tues, Thurs, Fri). They said to keep a look for it and if it comes back to bring her in. 

It is really hard to find it thru her thick fur while she's squirming around. She doesn't really like to be held.


----------

